# Zij staan alleen te maaien, razend



## michaelhenchard100

Is this translation OK, or am I misunderstanding things?

Text from Louis Couperus - Brieven van den nutteloozen toeschouwer, Letter VIII
Thanks

Zij zijn tragisch, de door niemand beminde Duitsers. Zij hebben gróot willen zijn en machtig maar niemand gunt hun grootheid en macht. Zij staan alleen te maaien, razend.

They are tragic, the Germans loved by no-one. They wanted to be great and powerful, but no one admits their greatness and power [or allows them greatness and power [i.e. is "hun" possessive or dative?]]. They are only to be mown down, raving. 

???


----------



## Peterdg

"hun" is dative here.

"Niemand gunt hun grootheid en macht"; as far as I know, there is no (good) equivalent in English unless you turn it around: Everybody begrudges them greatness nor and power.

I have no idea what Couperus means with the last sentence.


----------



## michaelhenchard100

Thanks, Peterdg

EDIT But looking again, it ought to be "Everybody begrudges them greatness and power."


----------



## Peterdg

michaelhenchard100 said:


> Thanks, Peterdg
> 
> EDIT But looking again, it ought to be "Everybody begrudges them greatness and power."


Yes, you are right of course! I'll change it. My mind switch from negative to positive was only half effective.


----------



## bibibiben

Maaien is not only _to mow_, but also _to flail (your arms)._ Although I'm not sure, this could be the intended meaning, as these flailing arms can express impotent rage.

A possible translation might be: _They are merely flailing their arms, enraged_. Other translations are possible as well, though. _Alleen, _for example, not only means _just/merely, _but also _alone_. 

More context is needed, I'm afraid.


----------



## YellowOnline

I have read _Eline Vere_ ages ago, but that's it. I'm surprised someone someone still reads Couperus! 

More context doesn't help much to understand the last sentence, as I checked the passage in the book (it's public domain). 



> Zij zijn tragisch, de door niemand beminde Duitsers.  Zij hebben gróot willen zijn en machtig maar niemand gunt hun grootheid en macht. Zij staan alleen te maaien, razend.  Hoe lange zullen zij het volhouden?  De laatste zege van welke wij hoorden in Müchen, was Maubeuge, 40.000 gevangenen...  Hier wordt die zege betwijfeld.  En nu is er geen sprake meer van Parijs te bezetten, trekken de Barbaarse legers zich terug van Latijnse grond...



My own guess is that with "maaien" he means "waging war". Which would make sense if you look at the subsequent sentences. In translation, I think you can translate the metaphor literally into "to mow".


----------



## bibibiben

YellowOnline said:


> My own guess is that with "maaien" he means "waging war". Which would make sense if you look at the subsequent sentences. In translation, I think you can translate the metaphor literally into "to mow".



Yes, probably! _Maaien _should probably be understood as _neermaaien _(without a direct object). _Mow (down) _would be the equivalent in English. I'm not sure if the English equivalent could do without _down_ and a direct object. The same is true for Dutch _neermaaien_, though. Well, let's call it artistic freedom.


----------

